# Tegu and Iguana



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

So at home i have a 9yr old male iguan that is tame as a dog and i sleep with him. But within next week a 1yr and few month old male tegu is coming in to my family  i wanted to know if anyone have any problems with different species of lizards getting into a big fight. Also i let my lizards free roam the house


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

The iguana will probably try and kill the tegu. How big is the iguana?


----------



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

The iguana is about 3 1/2ft long. He's never bitten anyone in his 9yrs of life so far


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea but nown he has another lizard invading hos territory so he will get aggresive

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 30, 2013)

My money is on the tegu.


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

I know someone who took in a 5' male iguana after the original owner passed away. The iguana tries to kill his white throat monitor every chance he gets and he never bit anyone nor does he show any aggression towards any one else. They have to free roam at separate times and when the white throat is out the iguana has to be locked in a room, because even if he is in his enclosure he will try to get out to get the monitor.


3.5' is also a little small for a 9 yr old iguana. Any pics of him?


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 30, 2013)

I see the iguana being very aggressive 

Also 3.5 foot at 9??


----------



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh also to mention i have a juvenile Argentine Black and White tegu that my iguana pays no attention too. The juve will crawl all over the iguana in the bed but not once has my iguana shown any interest or aggression towards it.


----------



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah he is very on the small side... I just took some pictures of him right now so ill upload them asap


----------



## Dubya (Jan 30, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> I see the iguana being very aggressive
> 
> Also 3.5 foot at 9??



Extreme dwarf pygmy teacup iguana.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the iguana being very aggressive
> ...



Wow can I trade my 4.5 foot 3 year old on for one if these would be soooo much easier to keep!!


----------



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

[attachment=6320][attachment=6321]Here he is


And dont mind the bedsheet i had to uncover the sheets to take pictures of him because he sleeps in my bed


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty iguana you sure it's a male?


----------



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep. Whenever its breeding season he gets a bright orange shade on his arms and jowels. I also took him to the vet when he was younger and even they said it was a male


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 30, 2013)

My male is giving me hell atm because of breeding season


----------



## naleme (Jan 30, 2013)

haha mine just wonders around, eats, poops, and sleeps


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 30, 2013)

naleme said:


> haha mine just wonders around, eats, poops, and sleeps



Mines humping EVERYTHING


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tegu and Iguana*



Deac77 said:


> naleme said:
> 
> 
> > haha mine just wonders around, eats, poops, and sleeps
> ...



Lmao

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> naleme said:
> 
> 
> > haha mine just wonders around, eats, poops, and sleeps
> ...



hehehehe back when i had mine, we just gave hime his fav, stuffed animal.(;


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stuffed animal, my foot, my roommates neck, my couch the list goes on and on


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol are you sure he was aiming for the neck..... Not his.... Shoulder??(;


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish mine would hump something. He is a flaming orange beast of a lizard that won't get his ahem....frustrations out. My monster is the alpha ig, so he tolerates the female b/w tegus, but gets really PO'ed when the male red tegu comes around...and the tan dog...and when I had my orange cat. So it depends on the temperament of the lizard. Sounds like you have more of a low-key beta. Luucckkyyyyy.


----------



## naleme (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha yes my iguana is very low key  He's probably the chillest most lean back iguana ever. I'm pretty sure my iguana and the tegu will get along very well


----------

